# I have a recipe



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

........for Cheesecake, that requires me to use 
8oz of fat free cream cheese 

Isn't "fat free cream" a contradiction in terms?

Lorna (who used cottage cheese instead)


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Sounds odd, but it does exist.  Philadelphia do one which I have tried and was ok.

How did the cheesecake work out with cottage cheese?

Dee
xxx


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi Dee

> How did the cheesecake work out with cottage cheese?

The banana cheesecake was very nice, but I think I will leave out the cinnamon from the biscuit base next time.

Lorna


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Isn't quark fat free cream cheese ?


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

In Portugal they had 'Fatless Lard' on the menu   maybe you should try that.  

Kay xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Fatless lard   thats wierd isn't it as lard is all fat   wonder what is in it 

Cat x


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Not sure how you get fatless lard.  Another one that doesn't make sense to me too.

I checked out Philadelphia cheese, and you can get a medium fat cheese spread, but not a fatless one.  The legal definition of fat free is less that 0.5% fat.    

If you get into cheese making, you will find there are a whole load of standard definitions of products, so everyone knows what they are talking about.

Cream cheese is made from milk and cream.  Cream is not exactly a low fat product.  It wouldn't be cream, if it was fat free.  Good for my thighs, tummy, etc. if it was.

One way of making cheese, is to add a starter (for quark - mesophilic lactococcus) to acidify the milk, and then add rennet to coagulate the curd. You drain the resulting mixture through a cloth.  The result is milk curd(quark).  You can eat it as it is, or put the curd in a cheese press, once solid take out and leave to ripen, to make hard cheese. 

Quark might be smooth and low fat, but it  is *not* cream cheese, it is unripened curd cheese.  

Lorna


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

I think the fatless lard was a bad translation!

Kay xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Oh ha ha ..wonder if I could be fatless if I was translated incorrectly ..you live in hope


----------

